# Cystoscopy with retrograde pyelogram and ureteral stent exchange



## MMontero@swhealth.com (Feb 8, 2017)

Can I ask for your thoughts about this one?

Patient had undergone cystoscopy with ureteral stent exchange and after placement, a retrograde pyelogram was done to ensure the correct placement of the stents. I used 52332 for the stent exchange. Is it still needed to add 52351 for the retrograde pyelogram? Or pyelogram is already integral with the procedure?

I would appreciate all your thoughts on this one.


----------



## hdubiel23 (Feb 8, 2017)

Retrograde pyelogram is 74420.


----------



## jfolz (Feb 8, 2017)

I believe 52332 covers it all.


----------



## Coder2468 (Feb 8, 2017)

From what you described, 52351 wouldn't apply. 

I would code it as follows: 52332, 52005-59, and 74420-26. 

From SuperCoder.com:

The retrograde pyelogram involves two distinct procedures. Code 52005 Cystourethroscopy, with ureteral catheterization, with or without irrigation, instillation, or ureteropyelography, exclusive of radiologic service, represents the catheterization of the ureters and introduction of contrast material. The urology or radiology provider may also interpret the images, or, the X ray films or fluoroscopic images and report 74420.


----------



## RebeccaB (Feb 8, 2017)

74420 for the retrograde , 52332 for the stent


----------

